# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Flyingcat 4 [Sea Speed 1]

## Apostolos

Στην κατάψυξη τα μικρά και τα μεγάλα DSC_0123 (Large).jpgDSC_0119 (Large).jpgγατάκια....

----------


## JASON12345

Πανέμορφες φωτό!
Γιατί είναι τόσο κολητά μεταξύ τους το χαιντζιςπιντ 3 με τα δύο κατ;

----------


## Apostolos

Για... να ζεστένονται  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

τα flyingcat 3 και 4 ειναι πια πλαγιοδετημενα ,μπροστα απο το Υπουργειο Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3619

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3620

----------


## speedrunner

Το flyingcat 4 κατεβαίνει για Ηράκλειο για να ξεκινήση απο αύριο τα δρομολόγια του. :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα κατά την άφιξη του στην Πάρο στις 14:00 περίπου.

flycat41.jpg

flycat42.jpg

flycat43.jpg

flycat44.jpg

----------


## iletal1

ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ "ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟ ΓΑΤΑΚΙ 4" ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ.

----------


## noulos

Αυτό ήταν του Αντώνη Αγαπητού ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Dj_Grego

Σωστά τα λες.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/sea_speed_1_1999.htm

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά όλα καλά με το flying cat 4??
Τώρα μόλις μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.Βλέποντας τη πορεία του στο ais πήγε στα νησιά και οταν γυριζε έξω απο το λιμάνι έριξε τη ταχύτητα στους 2,5 κόμβους στις 21:18(υπολογίζοντας το σφάλμα κατα 3 ώρες που δίνει το ais στην ώρα) και μέχρι πρίν λίγο είχε κλείσει το ais του.Τι να πώ!!!

----------


## No Name

Κατάπλους στην Πάρο
HPIM1584.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO FLYING CAT 4 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ!
DC0011.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO FLYING CAT 4 ΣΤΗ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ...
f-c4_thira.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Αναχώρηση απο την Ίο 06/09/2008
_*Οι φωτογραφίες είναι πάνω απο το Ρομίλντα._
DSC00195.jpg

DSC00196.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Αναχώρηση απο την Ίο 06/09/2008
> _*Οι φωτογραφίες είναι πάνω απο το Ρομίλντα._


μπραβο speedrunner!!!!πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες

----------


## giannisk88

Πραγματικα πολυ καλές!!Ήθελα να ήμουν μέσα εκείνη την ώρα στο flying cat!Ειδικά εκεί που σταματαει τα ανάποδα και βάζει κατευθείαν της τουρμπίνες πρόσω!!!!Αν ήταν αμάξι σίγουρα θα σπίνιαρε 2 λεπτά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## stelios

Το Flying Cat 4 στην Μύκονο από μία περίεργη οπτική ματιά.

----------


## speedrunner

Βολτούλα στον Σαρωνικό έκανε σήμερα το γατάκι, έπιασε τα 40 μίλια :Very Happy:  επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά και ετοιμάζετε για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια

----------


## hsw

To καλοκαίρι του 2008, το Flying cat 4 έξω από το λιμάνι της Ίου κατά την επιστροφή του προς Ηράκλειο.
fc 4-ios 2008.jpg

fc 4-ios 2008 (2).jpg

----------


## dimitris

To Flying Cat 4 ξεκιναει τωρα απο Πειραια για Ηρακλειο,ετοιμο ν'αναλαβει υπηρεσια :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Καλώς να μας έρθει το γατάκι μας!!!
ΠΗγαίνει σταθερα με 40,+ μιλάκια. Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε 9 παρα-είκοσι περίπου απο Πειραιά και θέλω να δώ σε πόση ώρα θα φτάσει......Για να δούμε!

----------


## marsant

Χθες το απογευμα φτανοντας Σαντορινη..

----------


## Leo

Στον διαγωνισμό της HSW έπαιξες marsant? Αν όχι μήπως να έκανες μια δοκιμή? :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

> Στον διαγωνισμό της HSW έπαιξες marsant? Αν όχι μήπως να έκανες μια δοκιμή?


 
Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ειδα και τις αλλες που ανεβασες και λεω παλι εγραψε!
αλλα εδω τι να πω??
 :Razz:  :Razz: bravo

----------


## marsant

Nα σαι καλα φιλε sylver23!Aφου σας αρεσουν παρτε αλλη μια του οταν αναχωρουσε για Ηρακλειο..

----------


## sea world

Πολύ καλλιτεχνικές οι φωτογραφίες σου marsant!
Μπράβο για το μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα που μας παραθέτεις!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σαν πολλι δεν το εχει ταλεπορισει ο καιρος σημερα για δειτε λιγο τιν πορεια του στο ais ταχιτητα και πορεια απο ηρακλειο για σαντορινη... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giannisk88

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το γατάκι πήγε μεχρι τη Σαντορίνη και σταμάτησε.
Παρατηρώντας τη πορεία του όμως βλέπω οτι σε κάποια στιγμή είχε ξεφύγει λίγο απο τη ρότα του ή είναι λάθος του ΑΙΣ?

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το γατάκι πήγε μεχρι τη Σαντορίνη και σταμάτησε.
> Παρατηρώντας τη πορεία του όμως βλέπω οτι σε κάποια στιγμή είχε ξεφύγει λίγο απο τη ρότα του ή είναι λάθος του ΑΙΣ?


Μπα δεν νομιζω να ειναι λαθος του ais πιρε αλι πορεια για να μιν φαει πολλι θαλασσα...

----------


## marsant

Σημερα αναχωροντας απο Σαντορινη για Ηρακλειο φισκα..

----------


## hsw

σημαντική μείωση των τιμών του πλοίου στη business από 27/05! Μπρορείτε να δείτε τις τιμές πριν και από 27/05

----------


## vinman

Μπαίνοντας χθές κατά τις 9 παρά το βράδυ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46557

----------


## parianos

Στη Σαντορινη....

FLYINGAT 4.jpg

----------


## parianos

Χθεσινες φωτο στο λιμανι της Παρου....

PAROIKIA 007.jpg

PAROIKIA 014.jpg

PAROIKIA 020.jpg

PAROIKIA 025.jpg

PAROIKIA 031.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΙΩΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΑ 37 Ν.Μ.!!
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ 40ΑΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ??? :Smile:

----------


## hsw

Έχω παρατηρήσει πως τις τελευταίες μέρες, το πλοίο μένει στη Μύκονο για πάνω από 45 λεπτά!! Σήμερα για παράδειγμα, έμεινε για 1 ώρα!! Και στη Σαντορίνη είναι μονίμως για μισή ώρα!! Γιατί?? Είναι δυνατόν να μένει τόσο πολύ λόγω αυξημένης επιβατικής κίνησης? Ούτε τα Highspeed δεν κάθονται τόσο πολύ που έχουν και αυτοκίνητα!! :Confused:

----------


## xidianakis

μια πρωινη αναχωρηση απο το ηρακλειο.
15052009_009.jpg

----------


## giorgosss

Τι έπαθε το FlyingCat4 και ακολουθεί τέτοια πορεία και με ταχύτητα συμβατικού? Σα πολύ το επηρρεάζει ο καιρός αν και σύμφωνα με το AIS έχει 3 μποφορ...Πάντως δίπλα του το Sea Runner ανεβαίνει με 31 κόμβους :Razz: 
Αύριο ταξεδεύω και εγώ με το γατο και ελπίζω να μην γίνω φραπέ:mrgreen:

----------


## xidianakis

> Τι έπαθε το FlyingCat4 και ακολουθεί τέτοια πορεία και με ταχύτητα συμβατικού? Σα πολύ το επηρρεάζει ο καιρός αν και σύμφωνα με το AIS έχει 3 μποφορ...Πάντως δίπλα του το Sea Runner ανεβαίνει με 31 κόμβους
> Αύριο ταξεδεύω και εγώ με το γατο και ελπίζω να μην γίνω φραπέ:mrgreen:


φιλε γιωργο, μαλλον πως αυριο θα κουνιθεις λιγακι.. η ΕΜΥ δεινει κακο καιρο.
κοιτα εδω: http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/greek/index_html

----------


## giorgosss

Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει απαγορευτικό αύριο το καράβι λόγω ανέμων?? Προβληματίζομαι γιατί το βλέπω ακόμα στη Σαντορίνη ενώ σύμφωνα με το site της εταιρείας αλλά και το openseas έπρεπε να είχε φύγει 1 ώρα τώρα... :Confused: Μην πάω αξημέρωτα στο Ηράκλειο και δεν..:???:

----------


## xidianakis

> Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει απαγορευτικό αύριο το καράβι λόγω ανέμων?? Προβληματίζομαι γιατί το βλέπω ακόμα στη Σαντορίνη ενώ σύμφωνα με το site της εταιρείας αλλά και το openseas έπρεπε να είχε φύγει 1 ώρα τώρα...Μην πάω αξημέρωτα στο Ηράκλειο και δεν..:???:


καθε μερα εχει καθυστερηση.. ερχεται κατα τις 9..

----------


## giorgosss

ΜΕ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΤΟ FLYINGCAT4 ΣΤΗ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ...
ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ...
ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ?? :Sad:  :Sad: 
Ε ΡΕ ΓΛΕΝΤΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι και τα άλλα 2 ταχυπλοα που κάνουν το Ηράκλειο Σαντορίνη(με Ρέθυμνο ενδιαμεσα το ενα απο τα δυο)

----------


## giannisk88

Να ενημερώσω πως το ταχυπλοο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στη γνωστη του θεση, τουλάχιστον μεχρι τις 10.30 το πρώι που το είδα κάτω. Εχει κλειστό το ΑΙΣ απο ότι βλέπω τώρα. Πιθανόν να διόρθωσαν πρόχειρα τη βλάβη στη Σαντορίνη και να το έστειλαν Ηράκλειο καθώς εχθές μεχρι αργά ήταν στη Σαντορίνη.

----------


## ντεμης 13

Το Flyingcat4 ξεκινησε στις 18.00 για δρομολογιο προς Σαντορινη με επιστροφη στις 20.30 απο Σαντορινη

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οποτε τελος καλο ολα καλα αφου επιδιορθωθηκε η βλάβη..γιατι με 2 χαλασμενα ταχυπολοα σε high-season δεν θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο για το ηρακλειο

----------


## giannisk88

> οποτε τελος καλο ολα καλα αφου επιδιορθωθηκε η βλάβη..γιατι με 2 χαλασμενα ταχυπολοα σε high-season δεν θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο για το ηρακλειο


Ολα καλά μόνο που χθες το πρωί λίγο μετά που έφυγε από το Ηράκλειο έμαθα οτι γύρισε πίσω στο λιμάνι λόγω των περίπου 8 μποφόρ που έπνεαν.

----------


## giorgosss

...Και εγω τελικά μετά απο μια πρωινή βόλτα στο Ηράκλειο και αρκετή ταλαιπωρία επέστρεψα άπραγος στα Χανιά με την προκαταβολή του ξενοδοχείου χαμένη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :twisted:


Συγγνώμη πότε επιδιορθώθηκε η βλάβη του Flyingcat?!?!?!!?!?!?Τη Δευτέρα το απόγευμα??!?!?
Εγώ ρώτησα
α)Λιμεναρχείο
β)¶τομα που δουλεύουν στο πλοίο
γ)2 πρακτορεία της HSW
και μέχρι τις 10και κατι το πρωί στις 27/7 ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν ήξερε πότε θα επισκευαστεί το καράβι οπότε μας άφησαν ξεκρέμαστους δίνοντας απλά τα λεφτά μας πίσω, κατι που θεωρώ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ απο μια σοβαρή εταιρία σαν την HSW. Tο σωστό θα ήταν μιας και η εταιρεία ευτυχώς έχει αρκετά μεγάλο στόλο, και εφόσον γνωριζαν για την βλάβη τουλάχιστον 22 ώρες πριν το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας απο Ηράκλειο, να φέρουν άλλο ταχύπλοο/συμβατικό να μας εξυπηρετήσει...Να αναφέρω επίσης  οτι το καράβι επρόκειτο να γεμίσει σύμφωνα με το πρακτορείο που πήρα τα εισιτήρια και υπήρξε όπως ήταν φυσικό μεγάλη δυσαρέσκεια απο τον κόσμο...
Σηκώθηκα αξημέρωτα για να φύγω με το λεοφωρείο απο τα Χανιά, μετά απο 3 ώρες έφτασα Ηράκλείο και στις 8μιση η ώρα ήμουν στο λιμάνι κάνοντας τον γύρω του 3 φορές τρέχοντας απο τον ένα σταθμό στον άλλο κατόπιν υποδήξεως του πράκτορα της HSW, ο οποίος μας έστελνε στο Sea Runner που τους είχαν πει οτι είχαν εισητήρια αλλά εμας στον καταπέλτη μας λέγανε δεν έχουμε σας παρακαλούμε βγείτε έξω και λοιπά και λοιπά και λοιπά.
Πάλι καλά που όλοι ήταν πρόθυμοι να μας εξαργυρώσουν τα εισητήρια.. :Razz: 
Αυτά λοιπόν απο μένα...Τελικά Σαντορίνη δεν είδα, ελπίζω του χρόνου :Very Happy:

----------


## profitis

Σήμερα το πλοιο εκτελει κανονικα το δρομολόγιο του;

Φιλε Γιώργο, κριμας για τη ταλαιπωρια που υπέστεις. Και εγω το σκέφτομαι να φύγω απο Χανιά για Ηράκλειο, μετα με το flying cat 4 να πάω θήρα και απ εκει με το flying cat 3 να φτάσω Νάξο. Τις μέρες που έκανε κανονικα το δρομολόγιο του εφτασε στην ώρα του στη Θήρα ή εχει καθυστερήσεις;

Το ρωτάω γιατι 11.30 εχει ώρα αφιξης στη Θήρα και 12.15 αν θυμαμαι καλα έχει το flying cat 3 απο Θήρα για Νάξο. Αυτα τα 45 λεπτα είναι καλο μαξιλάρι ασφαλείας;

----------


## hsw

Μια χαρά είναι πιστεύω. Σήμερα που ο καιρός δεν είναι καθόλου καλός, πήγαινε με 33 από Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη και έφτασε εκεί στις 12:25. Αλλά σήμερα δεν έφτασε ποτέ στη Σαντορίνη το Flying cat 3 λόγω κακοκαιρίας. Είναι κολλημένο στη Μύκονο μάλλον λόγω απαγορευτικού. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όμως και το 3 έχει κάποιες/τις περισσότερες φορές καθυστέρηση οπότε είσαι μια χαρά. Το 4 έχει πολύ σπάνια καθυστέρηση για Σαντορίνη επειδή φεύγει στην ώρα του από το Ηράκλειο και ο μόνος τρόπος να καθυστερήσει είναι να κόψει ταχύτητα λόγω κακοκαιρίας. Ενώ το 3 περνάει από τόσα λιμάνια και η καθυστέρηση για Σαντορίνη είναι πιο συνηθισμένη. Οπότε άμα έχει το ένα, έχει και το άλλο. Πάντως μπορείς να πας και Ίο αντί για Σαντορίνη. Το κενό είναι 40 λεπτά. Και αυτό μια χαρά ειναι κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flyingcat 4*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ploio042.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο rocinante_

----------


## Rocinante

> *Flyingcat 4*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο rocinante_


Καλα ενταξει.
Και ομορφη και συλεκτικη πλεον.
Σε ευχαριστω TSS APOLLON καθως και τον ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ με το πολυτιμο αρχειο του.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> *Flyingcat 4*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> ploio042.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο rocinante_


Ώπα.....δεν το είχα δεί ποτέ λευκό.......πανέμορφο.....δίνει άλλο αέρα στο πλοίο το χρώμα αυτό......και το δείχνει και πιό μεγάλο.......
Σε ευχαριστούμε TSS APPOLON κι εσένα και τον Λέανδρο γι'αυτή την πραγματικά σπάνια φωτό.......

----------


## hsw

> *Flyingcat 4*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> ploio042.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο rocinante_


Τι δρομολόγιο έκανε τότε και έπιανε στην Τήνο;

----------


## citcoc

Απο ραφηνα νομιζω αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΚΥΘΝΟΣ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ-ΣΙΦΝΟΣ-ΜΗΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΞ ΜΕ ΤΑ HIGHSPEED 1 & FLYING CAT3!!ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ HIGHSPEED ΚΑΙ ΤΑ FLYING CAT ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ???? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΕΝΑ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ FLYING CAT 4!!!

----------


## nkr

Αφιξη του FLYINGCAT 4 στην Σαντορινη.

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως γνωριζει κανεις γιατι το σαββατο 7/11/2009 το flyingcat 4 θα κανει δρομολογιο ηρακλειο-κασο-καρπαθο-ροδο στις 13.50?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σήμερα πάντως αναχώρησε για Πειραιά....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flyingcat 4*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.

DSCN0856.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

αντε να μπει στα δρομολογια σιγα-σιγα στα δρομολογια απο ηρακλειο.... μεχρι τις 20 του μαρτη θα ειναι στη γραμμη του ηρακλειου.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 4 εχθές στο Πέραμα.

----------


## xidianakis

> Το Flyingcat 4 εχθές στο Πέραμα.


κατα τις 20 Μαρτη ξεκιναει......

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> αντε να μπει στα δρομολογια σιγα-σιγα στα δρομολογια απο ηρακλειο.... μεχρι τις 20 του μαρτη θα ειναι στη γραμμη του ηρακλειου.....


ξερει καποιος ποιο ειναι το flying dolphin που ειναι με τα παλια χρωματα της hellas flying dolphins και φαινεται πισω απο το flying cat 4?

----------


## nissos_mykonos

καλησπερα...εγω βλεπω οτι ξεκιναει 24/03/2010 οπως και το hs4 k hs5 στα γνωστα του δρομολογια...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το flyingcat 4(λεγόμενο κ ως ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΙ εδω στο Ηράκλείο) σε άφιξή του στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81548

----------


## Leo

¶ντε καλή σεζόν λοιπόν και κάνε καμιά ανηφορία μέχρι το άλλο τέρμα πριν σφίξουνε οι καλοκαιρινές υποχρεώσεις..... :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Θα το επιδιώξω Cpt!!!!

----------


## Stylianos

μερικές φωτο από το Flyingcat 4 στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου και της Πάρου,αφιερωμένες σε όλους!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σημερινή άφιξη του Flyingcat 4 στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85332

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85333

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85334

----------


## Stylianos

φοβερές φωτο,μπράβο!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Εισητίριο διαρκείας πρέπει να σου δώσουμε για το "κόκκινο" του Ηρακλείου Αρτέμηηηηη....Για να μας τρελένεις με τις φωτό σουυυυυ

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αστα Γιαννη αυτος ειναι οργανωμενος.. :Very Happy: μπραβο βρε Artεμιε..εισαι μεγαλος καλλιτεχνης!

----------


## Leo

Τι έγινε με το γατί σήμερα? Τα βρήκε δύσκολα λόγω καιρού?


fc4.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να το δούμε στη Σαντορίνη στις 20/04. Χαρισμένη σε LEO, nkr & vinman. 


FLYING CAT 4 05 20-04-2010.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Απόψε μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.
Αφιερωμένες στο Λεονάρδο οπου απέναντι απεικονίζεται το αγαπημένο μέρος του στη πόλη και στον Αρτέμη όπου η ευρήτερη περιοχή εκεί είναι το σκοπευτήριό του  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αλλά και στο φίλο μας τον Μάνο (τον γνωστό Vinman) για ολες τις αφιερώσεις που μου εχει κανει.

DSC00277.JPG

DSC00278.JPG

DSC00283.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Να σαι καλάααααα..Γιαννιώ..το πέτυχες στην καλύτερη ώρα!!!!!!Ετοιμασου για  αύριο...εχουμε δουλειά!!!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωω.... άντε γατί ο καιρός πέρασε κι εχω καιρό να σας κάνω καμιά έκπληξη. Να το πάθετε σαν τον vinman, να δείτε τις φιγοπύρες σας στο κόκκινο  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωω.... άντε γατί ο καιρός πέρασε κι εχω καιρό να σας κάνω καμιά έκπληξη. Να το πάθετε σαν τον vinman, να δείτε τις φιγούρες σας στο κόκκινο  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Ωωωω μεγάλη μας χαρά φίλε μου Λεο... :Smile: 

@ φιλαρακι Αρτεμης, αύριο μου μυρίζει μπουρλότο στο λιμάνι..... Θα πάρουν φωτιά οι κάρτες μνήμης  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να το δούμε στη Σαντορίνη στις 20/04/2010 να περνά πίσω απο το Costa Victoria & το Splendour of the Seas. Xαρισμένη σε όλους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

FLYINGCAT 4 01 20-04-2010.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ας δούμε το γατί στην μύκονο την κυριακή που μας πέρασε..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88460

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο φίλος Nissos Mykonos  :Razz:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Ωραίος ο φίλος Nissos Mykonos


ευχαριστώ πολύ να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το ....γατί να μπαίνει στη Σαντορίνη τραβηγμένο απο την Οία. Χαρισμένο σε Νissos Mykonos, LEO, giannisk88 & artmios sintihakis :Razz:  

FLYINGCAT 4 01 15-04-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 4 02 15-04-2010.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Να δούμε το ....γατί να μπαίνει στη Σαντορίνη τραβηγμένο απο την Οία. Χαρισμένο σε Νissos Mykonos, LEO, giannisk88 & artmios sintihakis 
> 
> FLYINGCAT 4 01 15-04-2010.jpg
> 
> FLYINGCAT 4 02 15-04-2010.jpg


φίλε μου δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς εμένα η τον αλλο Νissos Mykonos που μάλλον τον αλλον εννοείς γιατί εγώ ειμαι(nissos_mykonos) αλλά ειναι πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες του γατιού..

----------


## pantelis2009

nissos_mykonos sorry εσένα εννοούσα :Razz:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> nissos_mykonos sorry εσένα εννοούσα


δέν πειράζει ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Γνωρίζουμε το λόγω που το *f. cat* *4* πηγαίνει Πειραιά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα?

----------


## xidianakis

> Γνωρίζουμε το λόγω που το *f. cat* *4* πηγαίνει Πειραιά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα?


εχει βλαβη.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Γνωρίζουμε το λόγω που το *f. cat* *4* πηγαίνει Πειραιά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα?


Λόγω βλάβης ...Και θα το αντικαταστήσει το flying cat 3 όσο θα επισκευάζεται .....

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aπό ότι έμαθα σήμερα το πρωί,στο πρακτορείο που πήγα για να κόψω εισητήρια κ ρώτησα..μου είπαν οτι το hydrojet απορρόφησε σακούλα σκουπιδιών,προκαλώντας έτσι τεράστια ζημιά!!Η ζημιά δεν κατάφεραν να την επισκευάσουν στο Ηράκλειο κ έτσι το πλοίο αναχώρησε για Πειραιά!

----------


## xidianakis

> Aπό ότι έμαθα σήμερα το πρωί,στο πρακτορείο που πήγα για να κόψω εισητήρια κ ρώτησα..μου είπαν οτι το hydrojet απορρόφησε σακούλα σκουπιδιών,προκαλώντας έτσι τεράστια ζημιά!!Η ζημιά δεν κατάφεραν να την επισκευάσουν στο Ηράκλειο κ έτσι το πλοίο αναχώρησε για Πειραιά!


οντως εχει σπασει η μια αντλια προωθησης του πλοιου. ας ελπισουμε να επισκευαστει συντομα.
τουλαχιστον, θα χαρουμε λιγο το f.c 3  αυτες τις μερες!

----------


## mike_rodos

Η ζημιά δεν βρίσκετε στο hydrojet. Aς περιμένουμε κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση...  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> Η ζημιά δεν βρίσκετε στο hydrojet. Aς περιμένουμε κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση...


πριν λιγο ημουν με τον καπετανιο του που ειναι τωρα στο fc3 και επιβεβαιωνει οτι η ζημια προερχεται απο σακουλα που βρηκε το hydrojet στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου. Η ζημια δεν ειναι μεγαλη και συντομα θα ειναι κοντα μας (ισως και πριν την επομενη εβδομαδα).

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ FC3 ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΑΝ 18 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ. ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ? ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ.

----------


## vgls35

> πριν λιγο ημουν με τον καπετανιο του που ειναι τωρα στο fc3 και επιβεβαιωνει οτι η ζημια προερχεται απο σακουλα που βρηκε το hydrojet στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου. Η ζημια δεν ειναι μεγαλη και συντομα θα ειναι κοντα μας (ισως και πριν την επομενη εβδομαδα).


ο καπετανιος του fc4 την ωρα που λες οτι ησουν μαζι του,βρισκοταν στον πειραια αφου εφερε ο ανθρωπος το πλοιο για επισκευη.στο fc3 εμεινε μεσα το πληρωμα που ειχε.εκτος και αν ο καπτεν του fc4 ειναι ο σουπερμαν και γυρισε πετωντας για να πιει καφεδακι μαζι σου.

----------


## xidianakis

> ο καπετανιος του fc4 την ωρα που λες οτι ησουν μαζι του,βρισκοταν στον πειραια αφου εφερε ο ανθρωπος το πλοιο για επισκευη.στο fc3 εμεινε μεσα το πληρωμα που ειχε.εκτος και αν ο καπτεν του fc4 ειναι ο σουπερμαν και γυρισε πετωντας για να πιει καφεδακι μαζι σου.


ΣΟΡΡΥ ΛΑΘΟΣ MOY ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΙΚΟ. ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΕΝ ΤΟΥ 3...  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Σήμερα στις 09.40, η Λιμενική Αρχή Ηρακλείου, ενημερώθηκε από τον  Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-ΚΑΤ. «FLYING CAT 4» Ν.Π. 10659, ότι είχε παρουσιαστεί  βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή του πλοίου. 
Το FLYING CAT 4 είχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο στις 09.45 για Θήρα –  Ίο – Πάρο – Μύκονο, με 430 επιβάτες, οι οποίοι αναμένεται να προωθηθούν  στους προορισμούς με μέριμνα της εταιρείας. 
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ηρακλείου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου, μέχρι  να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί πιστοποιητικό διατήρησης  κλάσης από το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.*

πηγή: ΥΕΝ
*
Βλάβη στην δεξιά κύρια μηχανή.. Η βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε 5 λεπτά  πριν τον απόπλου...  :Wink:  Πλαστική σακούλα στα hydrojet δεν είναι...

----------


## xidianakis

> Σήμερα στις 09.40, η Λιμενική Αρχή Ηρακλείου, ενημερώθηκε από τον  Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-ΚΑΤ. «FLYING CAT 4» Ν.Π. 10659, ότι είχε παρουσιαστεί  βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή του πλοίου. 
> Το FLYING CAT 4 είχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο στις 09.45 για Θήρα –  Ίο – Πάρο – Μύκονο, με 430 επιβάτες, οι οποίοι αναμένεται να προωθηθούν  στους προορισμούς με μέριμνα της εταιρείας. 
> Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ηρακλείου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου, μέχρι  να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί πιστοποιητικό διατήρησης  κλάσης από το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.*
> 
> πηγή: ΥΕΝ
> *
> Βλάβη στην δεξιά κύρια μηχανή.. Η βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε 5 λεπτά  πριν τον απόπλου...  Πλαστική σακούλα στα hydrojet δεν είναι...


εγω ωφειλω να ενημερωνω συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του πιο αρμοδιου καθε φορα. εφοσον ο καπτεν του φκ3 με ενημερωσε για σακουλα την οποια ρουφηξε η αντλια, αυτο επρεπε να αναφερω κι εδω.
περα απο αυτο, οσο ημουν στο πλοιο, ο καπετανιος του φ.κ.3 ζητησε απο το λιμενικο να απομακρυνουν καποια ξυλα τα οποια υπηρχαν στο λιμανι του ηρακλειου. (αυτο καλυτερα θα ταιριαζε στο "δελτιο ηρακλειου")

----------


## pantelis2009

To Flyingcat 4 σήμερα το πρωΐ στο Μεγάλο λιμάνι. Τα συμπεράσματα τα αφήνω για τους ειδικούς :Wink:  

FLYINGCAT 4 01 16-06-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 4 02 16-06-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 4 03 16-06-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 4 04 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> To Flyingcat 4 σήμερα το πρωΐ στο Μεγάλο λιμάνι. Τα συμπεράσματα τα αφήνω για τους ειδικούς 
> 
> FLYINGCAT 4 01 16-06-2010.jpg
> 
> FLYINGCAT 4 02 16-06-2010.jpg
> 
> FLYINGCAT 4 03 16-06-2010.jpg
> 
> FLYINGCAT 4 04 16-06-2010.jpg


Eγώ ρε φίλε πάντως από τις φώτο σου θα επιλέξω για καλύτερη τη 4η!!!!Ζωάρα κάνουν οι τυπάδες .... :Razz: :mrgreen:!!!!
ΥΓ:Εκτός αν τους έβαλε η HSW να ψαρέψουν τη ''περιβόητη'' σακούλα.......σκουπιδιών να ήταν άραγε ή από SUPER MARKET :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flyingcat 4*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1595.jpg

DSCN1599.jpg

----------


## LOS

Το γατακι Ν.4 μηπως εχει προσθεσει κ τη Συρο γιατι καθε μεσημερι φευγει απο Μυκονο με κατευθυνση τη Συρο και οχι τη Παρο!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το γατακι Ν.4 μηπως εχει προσθεσει κ τη Συρο γιατι καθε μεσημερι φευγει απο Μυκονο με κατευθυνση τη Συρο και οχι τη Παρο!!


Σωστα τα λεει ο Los και για του λογου το αληθες το Flyingcat 4 εξω απο το λιμανι της Συρου!!

P7270054.JPG

P7290088.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Στο site της εταιρίας πάντως δεν ενημερώνει για αλλαγή των δρομολογίων του οπότε μάλλον έτυχε και πέρασε και απο Σύρο για κάποιο λόγο.
Η μάλλον δεν έτυχε, πέτυχε!!Ωραίες οι φωτό σας!! :Smile: 
Είναι πολλές μέρες όπου το πλοίο πιάνει και Σύρο?

----------


## hsw

Το πλοίο περνούσε από Σύρο για ανεφοδιασμό!

----------


## giannisk88

Μάλλον το ματιάσαμε το πλοίο.
Αυτή τη στιγμή εκτελεί δοκιμαστικό στο Ηράκλειο και επιστρέφει στο λιμάνι ενώ θα έπρεπε να βρίσκετε κοντά στη Σαντορίνη.

Ότι και να ήταν πάντως λύθηκε γιατί τελικά απέπλευσε για το δρομολόγιο του κατα τις 1 παρατέταρτο

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το πλοίο περνούσε από Σύρο για ανεφοδιασμό!


Το nautilia ενημερωμενο οπως παντα!!!!
Αφιερωμενες στον hsw :Wink: 

P7290124.JPG

P7290130.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V για την πλήρη ενημέρωση απο το όμορφο νησί σου.  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## hsw

> Το nautilia ενημερωμενο οπως παντα!!!!
> Αφιερωμενες στον hsw
> 
> P7290124.JPG
> 
> P7290130.JPG


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Όπως πάντα, οι φωτογραφίες είναι ξεχωριστές! Ευτυχώς τελείωσε κι αυτό, γιατί οι επιβάτες απ'τη Μύκονο έπρεπε να περιμένουν 1-2 ώρες μέχρι να ανεφοδιαστεί το πλοίο... Θα ανταποδώσω στο θέμα του SuperJet.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Flying Cat 4 και Flying Cat 3 ένα μεσημεράκι πριν 2 καλοκαίρια στη Μύκονο, στο "μέσα" λιμάνι. 

Φαίνεται και η διαφορά μεγέθους, με το "4" να είναι ελαφρώς πιο μεγάλο.

----------


## Leo

Είναι είναι, αλλα και το "4" είναι ελαφρώς γρηγορότερο! Νομίζω ότι άντε κοντράρει το highspeed 5, τα έχω δει αρκετές φορές με 40+. Προς θεού όχι όμως με τον καιρό που περιμένουμε το σ/κ. Υποβρύχια τα γατιά...

----------


## pantelis2009

Και δύο τραβηγμένες αφ' υψηλού. χαρισμένες σε Leo, αιγαιοπλόος, hsw, T.S.S APOLLON, Nissos Mykonos, DeepBlue, nkr, Nikos_V & giannisk88 :Wink:  :Razz: . 

FLYINGCAT 4 07 16-04-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 4 08 16-04-2010.jpg
Σαντορίνη...16/04/2010

----------


## giannisk88

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω με την εξής, ενώ ξεκουράζονταν στη θέση του. Τραβηγμένη εχθές
DSC00044.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλες δύο χαρισμένες σε σένα φίλε giannisk88 και όσους αναφέρω. :Wink: :lol:

FLYINGCAT 4 09 16-04-2010.jpg

FLYINGCAT 4 10 16-04-2010.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Υπέροχες πραγματικά!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :Surprised:

----------


## papagiannis

τα εχει βρει σκουρα το γατάκι πηγε μεχρι συρο για ανεφοδιασμο και ακομα  να απιστρεψει ηράκλειο λόγο καιρού παλευει στο πέλαγος... υπομονη κοπελια

αφιξη σε 15 με 438 επιβατες και 16 πληρωμα

----------


## Leo

Στη Συρο και σήμερα το γατί για πετρέλευση λόγω της συνεχιζόμενης απεργίας των επιταγμένων φορτηγών, αν δεν είχανε επιταχθεί φαντάσου τι θα γινόταν.....

fc4.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*FLYINGCAT 4...16/04/2010 Σαντορίνη.* 
Χαρισμένη σε LEO, nkr, Nikos_V & giannisk88.  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

FLYINGCAT 4 11 16-04-2010.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Και ξαφνικά η Ερμούπολη έγινε ... China Town  :Razz: 

Σημερινό πέρασμα του FC 4 από τη Σύρο για να πάρει πετρέλαιο. Οι επιβάτες (στην πλειοψηφία τους Κινέζοι ή κάτι τέτοιο) βγαίνουν όλοι υποχρεωτικά από το πλοίο, μέχρι αυτό να πάει στα Λαζαρέτα για να βάλει πετρέλαιο. 


Μετά ξανά μέσα για Πάρο - Θήρα - Ηράκλειο. 


Εικόνα0565.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*26/09/10*
Προσεγγιζοντας το λιμανι της Συρου..
Για τους φιλους vinman,Nikos_V,ΤΤS Apollon,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Pantelis2009,DeepBlue...
DSCN1075.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε manoubras 33, λογο έλληψης στο 4 σου έκανα αγιέρωση στο 3 :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε manoubras 33 και ανταποδιδω_
_Flyingcat 4...Σαντορινη 24-10-2010_ 
DSCN7810.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON και το θρυλικό Νήσος Θηρασιά απο πίσω :Wink: .

----------


## iletal1

19/8/2010 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ "ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ"

----------


## speedrunner

Αναχώρησε πριν απο λίγο απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο καθώς απο αύριο ξεκινάει τα γνωστά του δρομολόγια για Σαντορίνη - Ίο - Πάρο - Μύκονο!!!
Καλή σεζόν!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε στις 21-03-2011 αραγμένο στον Πειραιά.
΄Τώρα με 29,5 knots κάτω απο την Κύθνο. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε speedrunner, T.S.S. APOLLON, manoubras 33, αιγαιοπλόος, Leo, papagiannis, iletal1 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


FLYINGCAT 4 24 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το πλοίο αυτή την περίοδο ξεχειμωνιάζει στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Georgecz3

Το FC4 πλησιαζοντας το λιμανι της Σαντορινης στις 21/7/2009 με 2ωρες καθηστερησης λογο απαγορευτικου.
DSCN0159_01.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Flyingcat 4    Μυκονος  23-6-2012

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN3903LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Δρομολόγια 26/4-12/5/2013

----------


## manolisfissas

Το _Flyingcat 4_ στον Πειραιά στης 1-12-2011 όταν έκανε την ακινησία του.

flyihg cat 1-12-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 4 στις 11-04-2013 φωτογραφημένο απο το Γ. Μπρούφας.........μινιαρισμένο για την αλλαγή χρώματος.

FLYINGCAT 4 30 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 4 σήμερα.......σι πρασινάκι, όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

FLYINGCAT 4 34 15-04-2013.jpg

----------


## blacksmith

Άσχετο αλλά το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό μόλις το είδα ήταν αυτό : 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-v3kTEpuOt5...1600/cars4.jpg

Τώρα τί θα λέει ο κόσμος πάμε με το cosmote ή πάμε με την κάμπια??? Πάντως το περίμενα χειρότερο...Μέχρι να συνηθίσει το μάτι είναι.

----------


## LOS

Παραείναι μικρό το Cosmote πάντως..και στα Highspeed αλλά ειδικά στο FLyingcat παραφαίνετε μικρό! Δεν είναι άσχημο καθόλου πάντως.

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα για το γατάκι πιάνοντας εύκολα τα 40,9 Knots.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και μετα το δοκιμαστικο ηρθε Πειραια....του πανε τα λαχανι παντως

----------


## fredy13

> Και μετα το δοκιμαστικο ηρθε Πειραια....του πανε τα λαχανι παντως


Αν εξαιρεσω το θεμα της μουσικης που ειναι υποκειμενικο(θα προτιμουσα φυσικο ηχο),δεν μπορω να σου πω τιποτε αλλο παρα μπραβο!Καθημερινο report απο το λιμανι!Τετοιες συνεχεις ανταποκρισεις μονο εσυ και ο pantelis2009!Και παλι μπραβο και ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Αν εξαιρεσω το θεμα της μουσικης που ειναι υποκειμενικο(θα προτιμουσα φυσικο ηχο),δεν μπορω να σου πω τιποτε αλλο παρα μπραβο!Καθημερινο report απο το λιμανι!Τετοιες συνεχεις ανταποκρισεις μονο εσυ και ο pantelis2009!Και παλι μπραβο και ευχαριστουμε!


Να σαι καλα!!  για τη μουσικη να λεω την αληθεια ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα ακουσω σχολια.. βεβαια ο φυσικος ηχος πολλες φορες εχει και τη συζητησεις του καθε ακυρου που περναει απο πισω  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάντως πιστεύω οτι του πάει παρα πολύ το πρασινάκι,καλά ταξίδια να έχει βέβαια και να γεμίζουν τα βαποράκια

----------


## leo85

Στον Πειραιά και να κάνει της τελευταίες πινελιές.

Flyingcat 4 19-04-2013.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYINGCAT 4 σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά.

FLYINGCAT 4 23-4-2013.gif

----------


## speedrunner

Πορεία για τι Ηράκλειο έχει βάλει το πράσινο πλέον γατάκι, αύριο θα εκτελέσει το πρώτο δρομολόγιο στην θέση του Super Jet μιας και το τελευταίο δεν είναι ακόμη έτοιμο!!!

----------


## leo85

*FLYINGCAT 4*

Φωτογραφίες Πλοίου: 62
Καταχωρήστε μια φωτογραφία
Στοιχεία Πλοίου

¶λλες Ενέργειες 
*Σημαία:* Greece 
*Τύπος Πλοίου:* Ταχύπλοο
*Κατάσταση:* Σε Κίνηση
*Ταχύτητα/Πορεία:* 39.6 kn / 152˚

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αλλαγή σχεδίων για το πλοίο ! Ραφήνα - Κυκλάδες!   Το χαισπιντ 5 στη θέση του, και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη θέση του χαισπιντ 5 ! 

http://www.rafinavessels.blogspot.gr/

Ευθύς πόλεμος στην BLUE STAR FERRIES λοιπόν , με το flyingcat 4 να ανταγωνίζεται το Ιθάκη και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ το ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΝΑΞΟΣ ! Για να δούμε......

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...taxkykl_gr.pdf
*

----------


## capten4

δηλαδη ο ηλιοπουλος ειναι χαζος που καταλαβε τι.....κλυσμα θα του κανει το Ιθακη και το βαζει μονο απογευμα....ωραια μυαλα εχουν...

----------


## Giannis G.

> *Αλλαγή σχεδίων για το πλοίο ! Ραφήνα - Κυκλάδες!   Το χαισπιντ 5 στη θέση του, και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη θέση του χαισπιντ 5 ! 
> 
> http://www.rafinavessels.blogspot.gr/
> 
> Ευθύς πόλεμος στην BLUE STAR FERRIES λοιπόν , με το flyingcat 4 να ανταγωνίζεται το Ιθάκη και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ το ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΝΑΞΟΣ ! Για να δούμε......
> 
> http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...taxkykl_gr.pdf
> *


Το Νήσος Μύκονος δεν μπαίνει ακριβώς στην Θέση του Highspeed 5 γιατί θα προσεγγίζει τα 2 από τα 3 νησιά που προσέγγιζε το ταχύπλοο

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στην Τήνο δε χρειάζεται άλλο πλοίο. Εχει επαρκέστατη εξυπηρέτηση από Ραφήνα. Να δουλέψουν λίγο και τα της Ραφήνας, οποιος θελει ταχυπλοο ας παει με τα seajet η το f/c 4.....Εξαλλου τα ταχύπλοα τα χρησιμοποιούν κατά κύριο λόγο οι αυθημερόν προσκυνητές της Παναγίας, που πηγαίνουν στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία από Ραφήνα.....*

----------


## LOS

Σωστό το σχόλιο του Giorgos_249. Η Τήνος έχει τις μικρότερες πληρότητες ειδικά στο απογευματινό "γρήγορο". Σήμερα χαρακτηριστικά Μ.Τρίτη πήρε max 20ΙΧ και καμια 80άρα άτομα. Απο τη στιγμή που η εταιρεία προφανώς και ΔΕ βγαίνει στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο(νομίζω τους εχει καταστρέψει η Ραφήνα ειδικά τα "καινούργια" Αικατερίνη κ Ιθάκη αλλά και ότι η Πηνελόπη βαστάει κ με το παραπάνω)καλά θα κάνει και θα το αποσύρει από τη στιγμή που μπορεί να το εκμεταλευτεί κάπου καλύτερα και με ακριβά εισιτήρια. Τώρα αν οι Συριανοί αποκλείσουν το λιμάνι 'η όχι δε νομίζω να απασχολεί κανέναν καλώς ή κακώς. Εκτός και αν θέλουν να τα βλέπουν στα αμπελάκια 12μήνες το χρόνο. Στο μόνο που έχω μεγάλη ένσταση και νομίζω είναι και το πραγματικό πρόβλημα, είναι ότι Παρασκευή απόγευμα δε θα υπάρχει πλοίο. Έστω να βάλουν Το Μύκονος ή το "6". 

Στο θέμα του πλοίου τώρα, το Γατάκι Νο4 ουσιαστικά μια ζωή ήταν στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου. Σωστά? Νομίζω στισ αρχές είχε προλάβει να κάνει κάποια δρομολόγια από Πειραια για Σ-Τ-Μ??Αν θυμάμαι καλά? και λίγο Σαρωνικό? Και ένα Πάσχα θυμάμαι να ξεκινάει από Ραφήνα και να καταλήγει Ηράκλειο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως γνωρίζουμε εδώ και καιρό, το Flying Cat 4 φέτος το καλοκαίρι εγκαινιάζει μία νέα γραμμή και άκρως πρωτοποριακή! Από Ραφήνα για Τήνο, Μύκονο, Πάρο, Νάξο, *Κουφονήσια & Αμοργό!
*Έτσι, η εταιρεία για τους δύο νέους προορισμούς που προστίθενται στο πρόγραμμά της πραγματοποιεί εκπτώσεις για περιορισμένο αριθμό εισιτηρίων. Ας ευχηθούμε να έχει καλή σεζόν και να είναι καλοτάξιδο!

944356_599102260122222_208952510_n.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ηρθε Ραφήνα σήμερα για το νέο του δρομολόγιο ! Καλοτάξιδο ! 

http://rafinavessels.blogspot.gr/201...yingcat-4.html*

----------


## Giannis G.

Η χθεσινή άφιξη του μικρού γατιου στην Τήνο, καλά ταξίδια να έχει!!DSC02337.jpgDSC02339.jpgDSC02359.jpg

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

Με 40.3 αυτή τη στιγμή ο σίφουνας κατευθύνεται προς Ραφήνα :Surprised:  ...

----------


## fotis

Προχθές την Κυριακή πάντως που έτυχε να βρεθω το βράδυ στη Ραφήνα, κατά την άφιξή του το Flying Cat άδειασε πολύ κόσμο και δεδομένου του γεγονότος οτι προσεγγίζει δύο νέους προορισμούς στις Κυκλάδες, πιστεύω οτι το φετινό καλοκαίρι θα δουλέψει καλά στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή! Οι εξελίξεις θα μας δικαιώσουν ή οχι στο τέλος της τουριστικής περιόδου ομως, οπότε θα περιμένουμε μέχρι τοτε για να δούμε συνολικά τα αποτελέσματα των αφιξοαναχωρήσεων του συγκεκριμένου δρομολογίου.

----------


## rafina-lines

Πραγματικά, Φώτη! Την Κυριακή συγκεκριμένα είχε 304 επιβάτες.  :Smile:

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο εχθές το πρωί.P1080940.jpg

----------


## proussos

fc4 020713.jpg

*Έξω από την Τήνο...πτήση για Ραφήνα !*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Flyingcat 4  στο λιμανι της   Τηνου  15-8-2013

_P8151378.JPGP8151379.JPG

----------


## Dauntless01

Τελικά, μου φαίνεται ότι η καινούρια του φορεσιά του πάει καλύτερα το βράδυ...

----------


## express adonis

ΤΟ FLYING CAT ΔΕΝ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΒΟΡΙΑΔΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΝΕΟΥΝ???

----------


## LOS

Το FlyingCat4 κάθε Τετάρτη έχει ρεπό και δε πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια. Φέτος νομίζω δεν έχει χάσει ούτε ένα δρομολόγιο λόγω καιρού ή βλάβης.

----------


## rafina-lines

Απόλυτα σωστός ο φίλος μας ο Los!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Mερικές φωτογραφίες του ταχύπλοου στα Κατάπολα Αμοργού τον Ιούλιο (από κινητό)
IMG_0055_zpsbde14df0.jpg IMG_0052_zpsf20bd244.jpg IMG_0054_zpscf449c6f.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Flyingcat 4 καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου 15-8-2013

_P8151372.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ειλικρινα δε μπορω να καταλαβω σε τι εξυπηρετουν αυτοι οι 2 καταπέλτες πρύμα με αυτό το σχήμα (καμπύλη...) . Δε θα ηταν καλυτερο να ηταν επιπεδοι ; Δηλαδη τι φοβουνται, μηπως πιασει κανενα ψηλο λιμανι και "βρει" κατω ενας επιπεδος καταπελτης, και κρατάνε αυτά τα καταπελτάκια να παιδεύουν τον κόσμο ; Μα για εκει εχουν τον καταπελτη στη μεσσαια πορτα του σκάφους !*

----------


## Apostolos

Για να μην χτυπά στις ψηλές μπίντες των λιμανιών

----------


## giorgos....

Το FLYING CAT 4 φθάνοντας στο λιμάνι της Πάρου στις 11 Αυγούστου 2013.

P8110225.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τα δρομολόγια του άλλαξαν για την επόμενη χρονιά Τήνο, Μύκονο, Πάρο, Νάξο, Ηρακλειά και Σχοινούσα.

----------


## LOS

Τo Fc4 απ'ότι είδα μεθόρμισε σήμερα και μάλλον θα μπεί στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού στη θέση του δελφινιού? Για πρώτη φορά στο Σαρωνικό αν δε κάνω λάθος...

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Τo Fc4 απ'ότι είδα μεθόρμισε σήμερα και μάλλον θα μπεί στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού στη θέση του δελφινιού? Για πρώτη φορά στο Σαρωνικό αν δε κάνω λάθος...


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Ξεκινάει σε λίγα λεπτά (09:00)!

----------


## Eng

Μπραβο? Εβγαλαν το FC4? Ειναι απο τις καλυτερες ευκαιριες να ταξιδεψει καποιος με ενα τετοιο σκαφος, να δει πως ειναι η εμπειρια - απο μεσα - οταν ανοιγουν οι δυο τουρμπινες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άφιξη του Flying Cat 4 στην Ύδρα!

FLYING CAT 4.jpg FLYING CAT 4_2.jpg

Περισσότερα: http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.gr/20...ing-cat-4.html

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα πέσετε να με φάτε, αλλά θέλω καιρό τώρα να τα πω και θα τα πω!!!  :Fat:  
Κοίταζα το πρόγραμμα του ταχύπλοου και σκέφτηκα άραγε πριν μερικά χρόνια θα φαντάζονταν αυτά τα αγνά νησάκια της άγονης γραμμής ότι θα είχαν ταχύπλοο σε καθημερινή βάση; Αρκετά νησιά της άγονης "εκμεταλλευόμενα" την γρήγορη σύνδεσή τους με την πρωτεύουσα έχουν παραδοθεί στους λυσσαλέους ξαναμμένους τουρίστες που ψάχνουν για κάποιον εφήμερο έρωτα, θέλοντας ταυτόχρονα και οι κάτοικοι να κάνουν το νησί τους μια καινούργια Μύκονο. Δεν νοιάζονται για την παράδοσή τους και καταστρέφουν με μιας ότι τους άφησαν οι πρόγονοί τους! Μπαίνουν αυτοί στο τι θέλει ο τουρίστας κι όχι ο τουρίστας στην αλήθεια του νησιού. Κουφονήσια, Φολέγανδρος και η λίστα ολοένα και μεγαλώνει! Λίγα είναι αυτά που κρατάνε ακόμη. Αυτό που θέλω να πω δηλαδή, είναι πως η Ηρακλειά και η Σχοινούσα θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτεί θετικά τον φετινό ερχομό του F/C 4 και να κλείσουν τα αυτιά τους στις σειρήνες του "σύγχρονου" τουριστικού ρεύματος που δεν αναδεικνύει, αλλά καταστρέφει ολοσχερώς! Μακάρι να δουλέψουν με καλές πληρότητες και τα δύο νησιά. (η Σχοινούσα ειδικά μαζεύει αρκετό κόσμο).

Επίσης, τα ωράρια είναι πιο ανθρώπινα για το πλήρωμα σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες χρονιές, καθώς έχει περίπου 4 ώρες ξεκούρασης. Αλήθεια, που θα δένει στη μικρή προβλήτα της Ηρακλειάς το ταχύπλοο κατά την παραμονή του στο νησί, όταν στις 15:30 θα περνάει και ο Σκοπελίτης;

----------


## Eng

Μου αρεσει το παραπανω σκεπτικο. Δεν θα μπω στον "Αλλά" σιγουρα ολοι το γνωριζουν το λογο που γινεται αυτη η στροφη απο τη παραδοση. Θα αρκεστώ μονο στο "Μακάρι" ολα αυτα τα νησια να χτιζουν το τουριστικο τους γιγνεσθαι επανω στις ριζες της παραδοσης και οχι στο ελεος του τουρισμου και της....μαζωξης χρηματος...

----------


## giorgos....

P5190152.jpg
Ραφήνα 19 Μαίου 2014. Άφιξη του Flyingcat 4.

----------


## pantelis2009

To FLYINGCAT 4 στις 15-04-2010 με τα παλαιά του χρώματα και φόντο την Οία, φωτογραφημέρο απο το Φηροστεφάνι.
Για όλους τους φίλους του μικρού.

FLYINGCAT 4 01 15-04-2010.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος.P1010907.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Flyingcat 4 αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Ραφηνας 31-7-2014

_DSCN8824λεανδρος.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Flyingcat 4  αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου στις 30-8-2014

_DSCN9967ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9973ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Η Ιπτάμενη Γάτα 4 σε μια άφιξη της στη Ραφήνα
flying cat 4.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Τέλος σεζόν και για το Flyingcat 4, αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά απο το Ηράκλειο!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Και εδω ας το δουμε λιγη ωρα μετα την αφιξη του στο μεγαλο λιμανι.
DSC_1309.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εχει ταξιδεψει κανεις με 7 μποφορ απο ραφηνα με το flyingcat4 ?
ο κοσμος μεσα φωναζει βοηθεια! βοηθεια!
οταν εχεις ενα πλοιο που παει με 40 πανω στα κυματα πρεπει να
ξερεις και να κοβεις και οχι λογω του ονοματος σου να προσπαθεις
να πεταξεις πανω απο τα κυματα και να προσγειωνεσαι αδιαφοροντας 
για τους επιβατες...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 4 έφυγε από τον Πειραιά που ήταν και πήγε για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. 
Εδώ το πλοίο όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου πριν ένα χρόνο στον Πειραιά.

FLYINGCAT 4 36 30-01-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 4 φωτογραφημένο προχθές στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα που κάνει τη συντήρηση του.

FLYINGCAT 4 37 10-03-2015.jpg

----------


## express adonis

τι καταναλωση εχει περιπου ξερει κανεις???

----------


## andria salamis

Έφυγε  για Πειραιά ρυμουλκούμενο σήμερα το πρωί,απο το ρυμουλκό christos xvii

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 4 φωτογραφημένο εχθές στον Πειραιά, μάλλον έκανε τις τελευταίες του εργασίες-προμήθειες γιατί σήμερα έφυγε για Ηράκλειο και πριν μία ώρα περίπου πέρασε ανοικτά από το Σαν Τζώρτζη με 29,3 μίλια. Καλή σεζόν να έχουν πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

FLYINGCAT 4 39 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Για που το'βαλε το γατάκι μας μες στη νύχτα?? Μάλλον Ηράκλειο πάει. Αντικατάσταση του HIGHSPEED 4 να υποθέσω για αύριο...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Flyingcat 4   αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 30-5-2015

_DSCN0837ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο.P1040743.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Flyingcat  4   αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 2-5-2015

_DSCN9742ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα ενώ στο openseas φαίνεται να είχε δρομολόγια είναι Ραφήνα.
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι ?

----------


## capten4

Εχει μια βλαβη στην ΔΕ μηχανη,περιμενουν  προς το παρον οι επιβατες  μεχρι  να (αν ) φτιαχτει....

----------


## andria salamis

Στου Σπανοπουλου,το ομορφο ταχύπλοο.

DSC_8000.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ακυρώνεται τελικά η δρομολόγηση του Flying Cat 4 στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες κι έτσι το φετινό καλοκαίρι θα ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Σκόπελος - Αλόννησος - (Γλώσσα) - Σκιάθος.

----------


## avvachrist

> Ακυρώνεται τελικά η δρομολόγηση του Flying Cat 4 στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες κι έτσι το φετινό καλοκαίρι θα ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Σκόπελος - Αλόννησος - (Γλώσσα) - Σκιάθος.


Σύνδεση λοιπόν Θεσσαλονίκης με Β. Σποράδες μετά από αρκετά χρόνια. Πολλά μπράβο στην εταιρεία γιατί φαίνεται να επενδύει φέτος στο λιμάνι της συμπρωτεύουσας που τα τελευταία χρόνια είχε χαθεί από τον ακτοπλοϊκό χάρτη. Και όχι με ένα, αλλά με δύο πλοία κιόλας (Νήσος Σάμος, Flyingcat 4).

(Υ.Γ.: Θα προτιμούσα βέβαια αντί για το "γατάκι" να δρομολογούνταν το _Hellenic Highspeed_ έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα μεταφοράς αυτοκινήτου αλλά μην ζητάω και πολλά... Από το τίποτα, μια χαρά είναι και το "γατάκι"!)

----------


## nikos4

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στην εταιρεία , η οποία λίγες μέρες πριν ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγιά της για Δ. Κυκλάδες τα ακυρώνει.Πολύ καλός προγραμματισμός..Συγχαρητήρια....( Φυσικά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την οπουδήποτε αλλού δρομολόγηση του πλοίου) , Απλά αν δεν ήθελε ας μην τα προγραμμάτιζε και μάλιστα όταν το σύστημα κρατήσεων ήταν ανοιχτό εδώ και κανά δίμηνο..Κάτι τέτοιες ενέργειες σίγουρα κοσμούν την εταιρεία..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αύριο το γατάκι θα έρθει κάπου κατά τις 15:30 με 16:00 στη πόλη μας τη Θεσσαλονίκη και από τη Παρασκευή ξεκινάει τα καθημερινά δρομολόγια για Σποράδες. 
Με το καλό να μας έρθει λοιπόν και καλή αρχή !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αύριο το γατάκι θα έρθει κάπου κατά τις 15:30 με 16:00 στη πόλη μας τη Θεσσαλονίκη και από τη Παρασκευή ξεκινάει τα καθημερινά δρομολόγια για Σποράδες. 
> Με το καλό να μας έρθει λοιπόν και καλή αρχή !!!


 Χθες έβγαλαν τον δεξιό αεριοστρόβιλο.Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν από θέμα συντήρησης ή πρόβλημα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Χθες έβγαλαν τον δεξιό αεριοστρόβιλο.Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν από θέμα συντήρησης ή πρόβλημα.



Μάλλον για λόγους συντήρησης.
Αν και ήταν να φτάσει Θεσσαλονίκη στις 15:40 το βλέπω έχει μιάμιση ωρίτσα καθυστέρηση. 
Δικαιολογείται γιατί το πρωί απ'ότι είδα, πήγε πρώτα ένα δρομολόγιο στις Κυκλάδες κι έπειτα ανέβηκε Σποράδες. 
Πριν λίγο πρέπει να έφυγε από Σκιάθο.
Σε κάποιες φάσεις από τον ρουφιάνο του AIS το "τσάκωσα" να έχει αναπτύξει ταχύτητα 39,9 κόμβων!

----------


## speedrunner

> Δικαιολογείται γιατί το πρωί απ'ότι είδα, πήγε πρώτα ένα δρομολόγιο στις Κυκλάδες κι έπειτα ανέβηκε Σποράδες.


Απευθείας για Σποράδες - Θεσσαλονίκη έφυγε το πρωί, δεν έκανε δρομολόγιο στις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Επιτέλους η Θεσσαλονίκη απόκτησε σύνδεση με τις Σποράδες! 
Flyingcat 4 στο Θερμαϊκό Κόλπο στη ράδα του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης!
DSC_0058HellenicSeaways[1] copyHS - anevasa Nautiliaka ktl..jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μία ακόμα φωτό, με τη παρθενική άφιξη του γατιού στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC_0068HellenicSeaways[1] copyHS-Picasa - Ανεβασα Ναυτιλία κοκ..jpg

...και μία ακόμα με τη σημερινή πρωινή αναχώρησή του από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σποράδες...
DSC_0007Flyingcat4b[1] - ανέβασα Ναυτιλία κ.οκ..JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ήρθε φέτος δοκιμαστικά στη Θεσσαλονίκη να τη συνδέσει με τις Σποράδες  και έκανε το Sold out το γατάκι και ψιθυρίστηκε πρόσφατα να πάρει  παράταση και πέραν της 5ης Σεπτεμβρίου όπου θα είναι και το τελευταίο  του δρομολόγιο από Θεσσαλονίκη.
 Αυτό το βλέπω λίγο χλωμό.
 Μετά τις 20-25 Αυγούστου, όλοι θα αρχίσουν να επιστρέφουν.
 Από καλά έγκυρες πηγές, έμαθα ότι μέχρι στιγμής
 από τη μέρα που δρομολογήθηκε κάτω από 300 επιβάτες δεν έχει πάρει σε σχεδόν κανένα δρομολόγιο.
 Κάποιες μέρες κιόλας χτυπούσε και πρωτόκολλο.
 Σπάνια κάποιες φορές να έφευγε με ελάχιστους επιβάτες.
 Αντίθετα από γνωστό μου που δουλεύει σε ξενοδοχείο σε νησί των  Σποράδων, η τουριστική κίνηση στις Σποράδες, έχει ανέβει κατά 35-40% σε  σύγκριση με τις προηγούμενες χρονιές και 
 αυτο οφείλεται στο Flyingcat 4.
 Αν όλα πάνε καλά, μάλλον θα το δούμε και του χρόνου, όπου και υπάρχει ζήτηση και για Οχηματαγωγό καράβι από εδώ.
DSC_0094HellenicSeaways[1] copyHS - anevasa Nautilia kok.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Πιστεύω ότι το _Hellenic Highspeed_ θα ήταν ιδανικό για την γραμμή του χρόνου. Βέβαια και αυτό πάει πολύ καλά στη γραμμή του φέτος οπότε...θα δείξει!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Απ'ότι ξέρω και έχω ακούσει, υπάρχει ζήτηση και για οχηματαγωγό.
Αυτό ΑΝ γίνει θα είναι και με προέκταση προς τις Κυκλάδες. Πάντως το μικρό "γατί" πάει πολύ καλά...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ήρθε, τάραξε για τα καλά τα νερά του Θερμαϊκού και τη Δευτέρα 05 Σεπτεμβρίου με τη μικρή μπουρού του να ξεσηκώνει το λιμάνι μας άφησε για φέτος.
Δούλεψε πάρα πολύ καλά, αφού σχεδόν σε κάθε του δρομολόγιο 300+ επιβάτες τους είχε σίγουρους.
Ουκ ολίγες φορές έπιασε μέχρι και πρωτόκολλο !!!
Εννοείται ότι προς τα τέλη του Αυγούστου η κίνηση άρχισε να πέφτει σιγά σιγά.
Λίγες φωτογραφίες από την άφιξή του τη πρώτη μέρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη [παραμονή έναρξης δρομολογίων] και 
από την τελευταία αναχώρησή του από Θεσσαλονίκη.
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η HELLENIC έμεινε ευχαριστημένη από την επιβατική κίνησης των Θεσσαλονικέων και όχι μόνο!
Αν όλα πάνε καλά, ίσως το ξαναδούμε και του χρόνου...
DSC_0064HellenicSeaways[1] copy.jpg DSC_0080HellenicSeaways[1] copy.jpg DSC_0017FlyingCat4Bye[1], copy.jpg DSC_0044FlyingCat4Bye[1] copy.jpg DSC_0051FlyingCat4Bye[1] copy.jpg

----------


## hsw

Το θέμα είναι πώς πήγε και από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο.. Χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία για την κίνησή του, εγώ θεωρώ πως θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο στη γραμμή το Flyingcat 3, ώστε το 4 να έμπαινε στις Κυκλάδες (εφόσον υπάρχει γραμμή βέβαια). Από την άλλη, με την πώληση του Flyingcat 1 και εάν δεν αγοραστεί άλλο, χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε το 3 στο Σαρωνικό.. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι θα γίνει του χρόνου.

----------


## hayabusa

Ένα σύντομο drone video του όμορφου καταμαραν από ένα κατάπλου του στον Πειραιά πριν από λίγες μέρες κατά τον οποίο πέρασε κοντά από το εξερχόμενο Costa neoRiviera

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από ένα δοκιμαστικό που έκανε στον Αργοσαρωνικό, πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## LOS

> Το θέμα είναι πώς πήγε και από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο.. Χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία για την κίνησή του, εγώ θεωρώ πως θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο στη γραμμή το Flyingcat 3, ώστε το 4 να έμπαινε στις Κυκλάδες (εφόσον υπάρχει γραμμή βέβαια). Από την άλλη, με την πώληση του Flyingcat 1 και εάν δεν αγοραστεί άλλο, χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε το 3 στο Σαρωνικό.. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι θα γίνει του χρόνου.


Αυτό που είχε πεί ο φίλος τον Σεπτέμβριο ίσως γίνει και πραγματικότητα...FC3 στις Σποράδες-Θεσ/νίκη και FC4 Ραφήνα στη θέση του Hellenic Highspeed. Βέβαια όλα είναι ρευστά ακόμα...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από Θεσσαλονίκη έφευγε πάντα με 300++ άτομα. Ακούστηκε μία φήμη μέχρι και για κάποιο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ. 
Δεν έχω ιδέα τη θα παίξει στο μέλλον και ποια ή ποιες θα είναι οι καλοκαιρινές ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Εάν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ μπει ΠαροΝαξιά άγνωστο τι θα γίνει το καλοκαιρι του 2017.
Εν αναμονή παιδιά....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τις εργασίες του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα και έχει πάει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, κοντά στα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τις εργασίες του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα και έχει πάει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, κοντά στα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας.



Ετοιμάζεται για Μακεδονία πλευρά...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα έφυγε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ και πήγε στην Ακτή Τσελέπη. Σύντομα θα αναχωρήσει για Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Νομίζω αύριο το πρωί θα ξεκινήσει για Σποράδες και Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησε το πρωί κατά τις 09.00 π.μ από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό την Αλόννησο. Αυτή την ώρα ΝΑ από την Κύμη.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χτες λίγο μετά τις 18:00 εμφανίστηκε "σφαιράτο" στο "οπτικό μου ραντάρ" και
 λίγο πριν τις 18:30 πέρασε και τα φανάρια της εισόδου του λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης!
 Από σήμερα 02 Ιουνίου ξεκινάει η σύνδεση της Θεσσαλονίκης με τις Σποράδες! Καλή αρχή!!!!
DSC_0046Flyingcat4a[1]PH2 - ANEVASA FORUM NAUTILIA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 4 σήμερα στις 05-07-2017 μπαίνοντας στη Σκιάθο.

FLYINGCAT-4-43-05-07-2017-ΣΚΙΑΘΟ.jpg

----------


## Psytair

Το μικρο καταμαραν ολοκληρωσε  
με επιτυχια  την καλοκαιρινη σεζον του στις σποραδες και.  Αυτην την στιγμη περναει το καβοντορο  με πορεια προς  περαια ωστε να πραγματοποιοισει την χειμερινη ακινησια του

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο  εφτασε πειραια και  εδεσε για την ακινησια του  στην ακτη τζελεπη

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 4 από τις 09/03 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για την συντήρηση του. Σήμερα τελείωσε και επέστρεψε στην ακτή Μιαούλη. Καλή συνέχεια.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη του φωτογράφηση.

FLYINGCAT-4-39-07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο ενόψει των αγίων ημερών του Πάσχα και συγκεκριμένα το διάστημα 4 - 15 Απριλίου θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Ραφήνα - Μύκονος - Νάξος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη.

ΦΚΑΤ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη αναχώρησε από Πειραιά και τώρα είναι στο Σούνιο, πηγαίνοντας Ραφήνα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο την φετινή καλοκαιρινή περίοδο θα εκτελεί καθημερινά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Ραφήνα - Τήνος - Μύκονος - Νάξος - Ίος - Σίκινος - Φολέγανδρος. 

Το δρομολόγιο θα εκτελείται συνολικά σε 4 ώρες και 45', δίνοντας έτσι την δυνατότητα σε δύο πανέμορφα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής να έχουν γρήγορη σύνδεση τόσο με το λεκανοπέδιο, όσο και με φημισμένα νησιά των Κυκλάδων. Το ταχύπλοο το μεσημέρι θα έχει τετράωρη παραμονή στη Φολέγανδρο, πράγμα που θα δίνει την δυνατότητα και στο πλήρωμα ικανό χρόνο για ξεκούραση, φαγητό, ακόμη και για μπάνιο μέχρι να ξεκινήσει το δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι έπαθε το Flyingcat 4 και είναι αραγμένο στη Φολέγανδρο???

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Ίου, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Τ/Χ**''FLYING CAT 4'' N.**Π**. 10659**, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Φολέγανδρο προς Σίκινο – Ίο – Νάξο – Μύκονο – Τήνο – Ραφήνα, ότι κρίνεται επισφαλής η προσέγγιση του στο λιμένα της Σικίνου λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών και ότι το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του για λιμένα Ίου.*
*Στο ανωτέρω πλοίο ανέμεναν προς αποβίβαση στο λιμένα Σικίνου δύο (02) επιβάτες, ενώ στο λιμένα Σικίνου ανέμεναν προς επιβίβαση συνολικά επτά (07) επιβάτες, οι οποίοι θα προωθηθούν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Ίου, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Τ/Χ ''FLYING CAT 4'' N.Π. 10659 ότι κρίνεται επισφαλής η προσέγγιση του στο λιμένα της Σικίνου, λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή και ότι το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του για λιμένα Ίου.
Στο ανωτέρω πλοίο δεν ανέμεναν επιβάτες προς αποβίβαση και επιβίβαση από το λιμένα Σικίνου
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Χορευτική πιρουέτα του Flying Cat 4 στο λιμάνι της Σικίνου!

FLYING CAT 4 Σίκινος.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τί απέγινε μετά την χθεσινή προσάραξη;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δες τι γράψανε εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην σελίδα της Kamelia Lines ανέβηκε ένα ποστ με φωτογραφία του FC4 που αναφέρει:
"PAXOS PRIDE 1
Very soon with us from Corfu to Paxos and Back
Working for your interest and looking into the future!"

Να δούμε αν μετά την έλευση των Aero να αλλάξει χέρια το σκαφος;

----------

